# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Add hcg to TRT

## Sixguns

Ive seen a lot on here about running hcg while on a cycle but would it benefit adding it to my TRT? Currently running 200mg a week of test cyp. If so is there anything else I could/should add to get the most out of my TRT?

----------


## kelkel

HCG should always be a part of a solid TRT program. Read the sticky on HCG at the top of the forum when you can as well. There's absolutely no reason to allow your testicals to whither away and not function. I always ask guys if there's any other body part they'd let atrophy? 

When it comes to TRT 200 mgs per week is high end and very few actually need that amount. It can result in the need for AI's when in reality you may not. It can also raise hematocrit levels unnecessarily as well raising the need for frequent donations.

Take a look at some recent blood work you've pulled (post it here if possible) which normally is right before your next injection. What's your total T, free T and E2 level? Know that one day after injection your levels are probably double that. Odds are you can benefit by switching to a twice per week protocol with less actual T needed, therefore less ancillaries and problems to mitigate down the road.

----------


## Sixguns

Read that thread and I definitely want to get some and get it going. I actually just had some blood work pulled last week. Once I get results I’ll post here to get some feedback.

----------


## kelkel

Most report actually feeling better shortly after starting their HCG as well.

----------


## JKW

Been on HCG for awhile now. Definitely the right thing to do.

----------

